# Too Quiet- Here are some pics



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

It’s way too quiet in the fly fishing forum these days. Here are some recent pics.


----------



## Pzn801 (Mar 15, 2016)

I am a novice Fly fishermen...... I tend to sneak out onto the Ogden when possible. I have been running dry flies and haven't got as much action. Would you recommend a wooly bugger? Or something below water?


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

Beautiful Fish Vanilla! I'm sitting here at my desk and now I can't stop staring at my vise and tying stuff and it's making it hard to focus on finishing the work week.


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

Pzn801 said:


> I am a novice Fly fishermen...... I tend to sneak out onto the Ogden when possible. I have been running dry flies and haven't got as much action. Would you recommend a wooly bugger? Or something below water?


This time of year I have the best success fishing small nymph patterns right off the bottom, under an indicater(bobber).

Jujubaetis, Jujube midges, Zebra midges, as well as small beadhead pheasant tails and sow bugs have been producing on the Weber.

If you are set on fishing dries, it's still possible to find fish with their eyes up. Most of the Winter dry fly fishing I've done has involved tiny size 20-24 midge patterns on really light tippet.

I'm sure if you chuck Wooly Buggers or other streamers you can turn up some fish too.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Nice pics!

I haven't been out for about a month due to hunting and work. I wonder if the "egg" season is still on..........................................-Ov-


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

What's that Simms waders and a Kuiu jacket? Yuppy!


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

wyoming2utah said:


> What's that Simms waders and a Kuiu jacket? Yuppy!


Hey, don't bash Simms.  
At least he isn't wearing Patagonia.


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

Thanks for the invite....... And here I thought because we knew each others' internet name (but not our real names) we were close enough to have you take me to catch fish like that. I can see now we are at the same level as Facebook friends- which are no friends at all.

Seriously- nice fish. Congrats on the rod bendo action.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Holy fat fish Batman! Thanks for the share.


----------



## Pzn801 (Mar 15, 2016)

Kwalk3 said:


> This time of year I have the best success fishing small nymph patterns right off the bottom, under an indicater(bobber).
> 
> Jujubaetis, Jujube midges, Zebra midges, as well as small beadhead pheasant tails and sow bugs have been producing on the Weber.
> 
> ...


Thank you, I will definitely try this.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

wyoming2utah said:


> What's that Simms waders and a Kuiu jacket? Yuppy!


Hey, those Simms waders are older than your students! And yes, I got sucked in by Kuiu. But their stuff is awesome, and kind of pricey, so it gets used everywhere, not just for hunting. 

Packout, any time let's head out. We can get to know each other's real names!

#totp


----------



## StillAboveGround (Aug 20, 2011)

Catherder said:


> Nice pics!
> 
> I haven't been out for about a month due to hunting and work. I wonder if the "egg" season is still on..........................................-Ov-


Egg season on the Middle Provo...


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

I missed this thread somehow until now (thanks StillAbove). I was looking at the pictures thinking to myself "man, this Vanilla....I need a job like his so I can afford to look that good!". Simms waders, Simms pack, Kuiu verde hoodie, fancy net....

Then I see this:



wyoming2utah said:


> What's that Simms waders and a Kuiu jacket? Yuppy!


Vanilla -- I couldn't tell what reel you were using. I'm assuming it's a Ross? 

To be honest -- I get it. W2U doesn't. That's because his camo is all hand-me-downs from yours truly. He's a mis-matched hodge-podge of camo person. He hasn't come to understand just how good some of this "modern" stuff is. He'll figure it out....as soon as I start replacing some of my good stuff! (I just dropped some $$$ on some new Sitka stuff for Christmas. :shock

--What camera are you using?


----------



## Igottabigone (Oct 4, 2007)

Great photos Vanilla. I hear the USAC/Provo decision is just about ready for release.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

PBH said:


> I missed this thread somehow until now (thanks StillAbove). I was looking at the pictures thinking to myself "man, this Vanilla....I need a job like his so I can afford to look that good!". Simms waders, Simms pack, Kuiu verde hoodie, fancy net....
> 
> Then I see this:
> 
> ...


This is a fun exercise.

Camera- Nothing fancy, no weird filters. Just point and shoot with the phone. Phone camers are pretty amazing these days!

Sims Waders- Purchased 15 years ago on sale. Have sent them back for some pin hole leaks one time, and probably should again now. But they still get the job done. I'm going to cry when they finally give up the ghost.

Sims pack- bought at 60% off on closeout. I don't love it. You want it? I'll make you a good deal! I still prefer my Willy J pack, but don't love the backpack when I don't need it.

Kuiu camo- I picked stuff up here and there over the years when they used to have their 30% off sale before their prices started to go up on all inventory or on closeout items. Yes, I still spent way more than I should have, but it's good stuff. That's why I wear it for everything and not just hunting. It's good stuff though, like Sitka is. W2U will be happy when you pass that stuff on to him.

Net- $25 job from Cabelas before they realized they could sell them for double that price and still be half of what everyone else was charging for a rubber net.

Rod- Sage Z-Axis. Bought at 50% off when they introduced their next latest and greatest technology.

Reel- You nailed it! Ross Cimmaron CLA. It is at least 15 years old. Can't remember exactly when I bought it, but am thinking 2002. It might be the only thing I own I have ever paid retail price for in any of my hunting and fishing gear. I'm a sucker for a sale...

The moral of the story is that I have spent a crap ton of money on my hobbies over the last 20 years, like all of you probably have too. I call economic stimulation. Just trying to be a good American! President Trump would be proud of me.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Ok....... I am starting to worry about some of you guys...... noticing what other guys are wearing instead of seeing the great fish.:shock:

Too much estrogen in the food.;-)


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

bowgy said:


> Ok....... I am starting to worry about some of you guys...... noticing what other guys are wearing instead of seeing the great fish.:shock:
> 
> Too much estrogen in the food.;-)


You may well be right about the estrogen in the food, but when I see the ads for all that high end stuff Vanilla uses, it suggests I can't catch nice fish or bag a big one on the hunt unless I'm using that kind of gear.

Maybe that's why I sucked on my LE hunt this year. -Ov-


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Catherder said:


> You may well be right about the estrogen in the food, but when I see the ads for all that high end stuff Vanilla uses, it suggests I can't catch nice fish or bag a big one on the hunt unless I'm using that kind of gear.
> 
> Maybe that's why I sucked on my LE hunt this year. -Ov-


Nah..... All my LE hunts were successful with Walmart closeout camo.:smile:


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

bowgy said:


> Nah..... All my LE hunts were successful with Walmart closeout camo.:smile:


But where did you get the hat?


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

Hey, not all of my camo is hand-me-down. I have two pairs of Walmart purchased pants that I use quite a bit!

I just wish I could afford Kuiu...I love their pants and jackets. Just a bit too pricey for a poor teacher like myself (thanks all you jerks that voted the gas tax down!). And, though I am sure I would love to have a Sage rod or two and a Simms reel, my bottom-end Orvis stuff works just fine!

Oh, and by the way, I just got myself a sweet wooden net with rubber mesh...free! Our shop teacher here at the high school gives his students the option of making these nets as a project; he gave me one!


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Vanilla said:


> But where did you get the hat?


That cornbread..... uuhh ..... Johnnycake fellow started a bad rumor.

Actually I found it at the base of a melted snowman;-)

TOP another angel got his wings.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

With all this talk or hand-me-downs, I somehow seemed to have lost my medium weight camo jacket. If anyone wants to donate their previous model to me as they get their X-mas upgrades, it would be most appreciated. I wear a mens XL. Water resistant would be nice. It doesn't have to be a Kuiu. ;-)


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

Haha. Well, this thread got off track quickly. I havent seen a pic of a fish since post 1. Those are some nice fish vanilla. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Not from the most recent trip, but a fun pic either way. This guy apparently wasn’t satisfied with the ~9-10 inch bow in his mouth and belly, and he fell for a midge larva.

Sorry for the Kuiu being worn in that one, but it’s not by me! 

And not sure about the rotating pic?


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

Wait! You can flyfish in the winter?!

Those are beauties!


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Shhhhh! Don’t tell anyone.


----------



## Bradonifia (Feb 12, 2019)

Those are beautiful fish! Where do you go to catch them? I'm usually in the Provo, but it can get crowded.


----------

